# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Dutch  a question...

## traveler

i have a question. does it make it easier to learn a language if it uses the same alphabet as of your language or does it make any difference.

----------


## Линдзи

I thought that Russian having a different alphabet made learning easier, because I therefore wasn't inclined to mix languages in my head while reading and writing.

----------


## brett

I find that grammar determines how difficult I find a language.Though a different alphabet LOOKS intimidating, it's actually quite straight forward, because its simply memory.Whereas grammar, that requires a new mindset.A new way of thinking.Language actually has an emotional quality.Its not just diferent words, its new emotions too.
If you're a native English speaker, and you seek a 1st step language, Swedish is the easiest.It is grammatically similar, and uses the same alphabet (with a couple more letters thrown in, and a couple of pronounciation differences.eg. their 'k' sounds like 'sh' in 'short', sometimes).Its actually easier than English.eg. We say 'I AM', but say 'you ARE'.In Swedish They say 'I AM' and 'you AM' and 'they AM' (except in Swedish, of course).So its very sensible and easier to understand than English patterns.Its a smooth transition.You'll find that after a short time, you'll see its similarities with English are stronger than it looked.So, you'll get early success that'll give your confidence a kick start.BUT...
Really though, whichever language FEELS good, is going to be the easiest for you.Nothing makes learning easy except enjoyment.If it feels like work, its self-defeating.If it feels like play (even if its 'intense' play), its fruitful.I'm learning to learn with my emotions, not just with my brain.

----------


## Pravit

All languages are playful frollicking in the woods until you get to the point where the language is no longer new and mysterious to you and you have to struggle through texts guessing every other word or occasionaly giving up and walking over to the computer to use Lingvo.

----------


## Jon

Studying Russian in my free time at the moment, and the alphabet is actually the easy part, since this is just a matter of picking up a book and cramming. Building a reasonable vocabulary and applying the proper grammar is what makes it really hard and can in my opinion only truly be acquired through real live conversation.

----------

